# Leonardo Pavoletti



## juventino (24 Maggio 2015)

Attaccante classe 1988 di proprietà del Sassuolo, attualmente in prestito al Genoa. Quello di ieri con l'Inter è solo l'ultimo dei goal segnati in questa mezza stagione coi liguri. Pavoletti già nei due anni precedenti si era fatto notare in B con 11 goal nella stagione 2012/13 col Sassuolo e ben 20 (più 4 ai playout salvezza) col Varese l'anno successivo. Quest'anno il salto in A coi neroverdi, ma la prima parte di stagione è stata avara di soddisfazioni col giocatore relegato a riserva di Zaza e con un solo gol in 8 partite. Arriva gennaio e arriva l'occasione di rilanciarsi: 5 gol in 9 partite col Genoa (media di un gol ogni due partite), una media superiore a tutti gli attuali attaccanti della nazionale italiana (Eder, Immobile e lo stesso Zaza).


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Maggio 2016)

Tiro su il topic. Per me è cresciuto un sacco e secondo me è arrivato a un livello competitivo, può ripercorrere la parabola di Toni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tiro su il topic. Per me è cresciuto un sacco e secondo me è arrivato a un livello competitivo, può ripercorrere la parabola di Toni.


No, dai. Bomber di provincia.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, dai. Bomber di provincia.



Per me sa giocare a calcio. E chi sa giocare a calcio lo fa ovunque bene. Poi ovviamente non sarebbe un punto fermo, ma per me è proprio bravo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tiro su il topic. Per me è cresciuto un sacco e secondo me è arrivato a un livello competitivo, può ripercorrere la parabola di Toni.



Gli bastano altre sue stagioni ad alto livello


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me sa giocare a calcio. E chi sa giocare a calcio lo fa ovunque bene. Poi ovviamente non sarebbe un punto fermo, ma per me è proprio bravo.



che intendi per sa giocare a calcio, gioca solo di fisico e fa gol perchè al genoa fanno un mare di cross dal fondo, a che cavolo serve da noi??


----------



## Hammer (8 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tiro su il topic. Per me è cresciuto un sacco e secondo me è arrivato a un livello competitivo, può ripercorrere la parabola di Toni.



Premesso che è abbastanza bravo

1) Ad oggi non allaccia le scarpe a Toni
2) A noi non servirebbe, sarebbe un Bacca bis. Non abbiamo bisogno dei pali della luce...


----------



## Djici (8 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che intendi per sa giocare a calcio, gioca solo di fisico e fa gol perchè al genoa fanno un mare di cross dal fondo, a che cavolo serve da noi??



A noi serve perche con Brocchi battiamo i record di cross del fondo (sbagliati)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Maggio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Premesso che è abbastanza bravo
> 
> 1) Ad oggi non allaccia le scarpe a Toni
> 2) A noi non servirebbe, sarebbe un Bacca bis. Non abbiamo bisogno dei pali della luce...



Che centra con Bacca?
ha tutt'un altro stile di gioco,
piuttosto è vero che somiglia un pò a Toni,
Chiaro che va verificato il suo impatto in una grande, soprattutto a livello di mentalità,
ma sarebbe una scommessa che si potrebbe tentare,
Io personalmente lo trovo un gradino superiore a semplici finalizzatori come Destro, Pazzini e Gilardino.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che intendi per sa giocare a calcio, gioca solo di fisico e fa gol perchè al genoa fanno un mare di cross dal fondo, a che cavolo serve da noi??



Nel senso che si sa muovere quando la palla ce l'hanno gli altri e quando ce l'ha lui le idee spesso sono giuste (sono due qualità che mancano al nostro attaccante).



Hammer ha scritto:


> Premesso che è abbastanza bravo
> 
> 1) Ad oggi non allaccia le scarpe a Toni
> 2) A noi non servirebbe, sarebbe un Bacca bis. Non abbiamo bisogno dei pali della luce...



Risposto sopra.


----------



## Jino (8 Maggio 2016)

Sta facendo bene. A Genova. Poi arriva al Milan e fa la fine di Matri, Pazzini, Destro.


----------



## juventino (9 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me non è assolutamente inferiore ai vari Pellé, Eder, Zaza e compagnia cantante.


----------

